# Tostadora de pan



## Gasparv (Dic 3, 2020)

Tostadora de pan Russel Hobbs
Esta tostadora se basa en un electroimán y un circuito temporizador. La tensión de alimentación es correcta, 5 V pero no funciona el electroimán He comprobado los componentes en placa y parece correcto. El electroimán tiene continuidad. Me serviría tener el esquema, lógicamente, pues está basada en un chip que no puedo leer.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 3, 2020)

No se lee nada...no yo al menos.
La de mi casa tiene un vulgar NE555 pero no anda por que algo molesta la traba del electroiman y saltan las tostadas apenas empieza a calentar...
Buscá si le llega tensión al electroiman y buscá cual mecanismo dispara el temporizado.


----------



## Gasparv (Dic 3, 2020)

Pendiente leer con un visor de aumento, incluso con microscopio ... ¡la lupa no basta! 
Es para un amigo, pero como cuesta 30 eur ya 'pierdo' dinero con desmontar, que me ha costado una hora. Puede ser el transistor (smd) que excita el solenoide de enclavamiento, pero tampoco estoy seguro ni del patillaje. demasiado complicado ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 3, 2020)

Gasparv dijo:


> Puede ser el transistor (smd) que excita el solenoide de enclavamiento, pero tampoco estoy seguro ni del patillaje. demasiado complicado ...


Lo que va sl solenoide debe ser el colector si es un bjt o el drenaje si es un mosfet, lo que va al chip debe ser la base o compuerta y la otra pata no puede ser otra cosa que el emisor o fuente...


----------



## J2C (Dic 3, 2020)

Gasparv en la imagen de la foto 3 se ve que la plaqueta esta quebrada, 

​
Y por mi experiencia posiblemente este abiertas las pistas que van desde el integrado hacia el conector, revisa bien si las 5 pistas tienen continuidad entre el conector y los componentes proximos al integrado.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## analogico (Dic 3, 2020)

limpia los contactos


----------



## Gasparv (Dic 4, 2020)

J2C dijo:


> Gasparv en la imagen de la foto 3 se ve que la plaqueta esta quebrada,
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 258338​
> Y por mi experiencia posiblemente este abiertas las pistas que van desde el integrado hacia el conector, revisa bien si las 5 pistas tienen continuidad entre el conector y los componentes proximos al integrado.
> ...



Por si sirve de ayuda a otros, encontré el esquema, muy similar hasta en los valores de los componentes.


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 4, 2020)

Como te comentan, lo primero seria repara las pistas rotas y verificar que exista continuidad entre las partes afectadas;
Tambien como comentan la etapa de temporizado se puede realizar con un 555, aunque sospecho y creo que la tostadora deberia tener un termostato para evitar que se queme el pan, el 555 determinaria el tiempo maximo de exposicion al calor y de este se toma la señal para expulsar el producto, aunque supongo eso es una cuestion mecanica, el 555 en modo monostable determina el tiempo de duracion total.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 4, 2020)

No sé si es una sombra, pero parece que R2 está rajada.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2020)

Yo voy por las pistas rajadas


----------



## Gasparv (Dic 4, 2020)

Ya funciona. He reparado las pistas, nada más.
El cliente olvidó darme un dato crucial: que la tostadora se había caído justo antes de dejar de funcionar. Por eso estaba roto el C.I. justo donde está el potenciómetro pues el botón de mando sobresale lo suficiente.
Los botones de descongelación y recalentar funcionan, si bien no sé qué hacen realmente.

Gracias por vuestro interés.
Gaspar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2020)

Gasparv dijo:


> El cliente olvidó darme un dato crucial: que la tostadora se había caído justo antes de dejar de funcionar


 
O él no lo sabía


----------

